# 0-60



## bobbin (Sep 19, 2010)

So I have a stage 2 wak remap and I know the standard 225 does 0-60 in 6.1 and limited top speed of 155mph, so roughly what will the stage 2 remap do?
Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Sean-f (May 5, 2013)

Probably best person to ask would be Wak if he has done the map for you, I would be interested to know what the 0-60 time is reduced by, can I ask what BHP you have with Stage 2??


----------



## bobbin (Sep 19, 2010)

I bought it with the map on it, it was done wak and Rich had it done. 
Showing as 275bhp with 280ftlb

If wak sees this hopefully he can fill us in

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Maybe around 5.5s would be my guess


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

There is no way on earth a standard 225 does a 6.1 to sixty..Unless a roadtester has roasted a clutch on one do or die launch.


----------



## Peeunit (May 22, 2013)

The best I've got so far is a 6.7 which I was fairly happy with. I'd imagine my old girl has los a few ponies over the years.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

I am at around 290 and 315llb ft of torque... I don't think pub talk of 0-60 times are really the gauge here. Its where the power is in the rev range with the mods you have. Not saying you wont have a slightly faster 0-60 time though. But there is much more to it than that. 

Damien


----------



## bobbin (Sep 19, 2010)

neilc said:


> There is no way on earth a standard 225 does a 6.1 to sixty..Unless a roadtester has roasted a clutch on one do or die launch.


Published figures range from 6.1 to 6.4 seconds


----------



## bobbin (Sep 19, 2010)

Coupe not roadster.


----------



## bobbin (Sep 19, 2010)

TTSPORT666 said:


> I am at around 290 and 315llb ft of torque... I don't think pub talk of 0-60 times are really the gauge here. Its where the power is in the rev range with the mods you have. Not saying you wont have a slightly faster 0-60 time though. But there is much more to it than that.
> 
> Damien


Agreed mate, I was just curious what improvement over standard it is.


----------



## Shootist (Mar 10, 2013)

Well I find my TT an odd kind of car. Unlike most of my previous cars where the speed seemed to increase in a fairly linear way with the BHP, the TT seems to act like a low BHP car till the turbo kicks in and then like a car with much higher BHP afterwards.

Driving around town it is like driving a 'subdued' car but when you floor it and the turbo kicks in you get pinned in your seat in a way that no other car I have owned has ever done.

0-60 times are for brochures - unless you are driving an automatic I doubt you will ever get close to those quoted.

The TT is much more fun when you get to 3rd and above :roll:


----------



## bobbin (Sep 19, 2010)

Te published figures have to be somewhat close as there are times for both manual and automatic.

Ether way i was just wondering if anyone had similar work and knew what there 0-60 was, or a trip to Santa Pod and have a drag race 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Remapped might do in 6.1s

Sent from my Xperia Arc S using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

similar platform S3 1.8t k04 turbo running 305bhp - 338lbft 
timed @ santapod 0-60 in 4.8 1/4m in 13.2 thats pretty rapid


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

Shootist said:


> Well I find my TT an odd kind of car. Unlike most of my previous cars where the speed seemed to increase in a fairly linear way with the BHP, the TT seems to act like a low BHP car till the turbo kicks in and then like a car with much higher BHP afterwards.


I take it you are aware how a turbo works?

Reckon a standard TT will probably do the 0-60 dash in just under 7 seconds.

Mapped should see around 6.5secs I should think.

They do launch well if you've got the balls to do it.


----------



## Nick nj (Sep 4, 2012)

L33JSA said:


> Shootist said:
> 
> 
> > Well I find my TT an odd kind of car. Unlike most of my previous cars where the speed seemed to increase in a fairly linear way with the BHP, the TT seems to act like a low BHP car till the turbo kicks in and then like a car with much higher BHP afterwards.
> ...


That's a reasonable guesstimate. A standard 118bhp series 1 Lotus Elise (5.7secs 0-60)pulls away confortably from a stage 2 remapped 225 on a 0-60 run.

0-60 is a pointless comparison and will only fry your clutch, it's 30-70mph that matters.


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Nick nj said:


> 0-60 is a pointless comparison and will only fry your clutch, it's 30-70mph that matters.


I guess this thread is void then huh ? :lol:


----------



## Bullys_special (Jul 17, 2013)

Looks like it. Shame really.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Having a higher redline in each gear helps so u can hit 60 in 2nd 

Don't really participate in the traffic light Grand Prix myself


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeah iv got APR stage 1 map with stage 2 mods but cant reach 60 in 2nd
i have tried bouncing it off the limiter to get it runs out of puff :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

I've had my redline upped to 7400 so I can reach 60 in second, where before redline was 6400rpm
Steve


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

75 in second on mine I find is more than adequate


----------



## hang your idols (Jul 8, 2013)

Owner`s manual says 0-62mph in 6,6sec


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

V6RUL said:


> I've had my redline upped to 7400 so I can reach 60 in second, where before redline was 6400rpm
> Steve


Pffftt.....8k is where its at!!!


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

mstew said:


> 75 in second on mine I find is more than adequate


Is that a 5 speed box?


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Matt B said:


> mstew said:
> 
> 
> > 75 in second on mine I find is more than adequate
> ...


Yep, saves a little time from changing into third


----------



## Tare071 (Oct 27, 2011)

My best take on 0-60 miles or 0-100 kmph was 5.8 seconds and i usually do 6 ish seconds......
Audi tt stage 2 275bhp/370Nm....it was good day for speed, around 15celsius dry so car was running well. I recorded that speed with GPS


----------



## superkarl (Oct 25, 2012)

TT SMITHY said:


> similar platform S3 1.8t k04 turbo running 305bhp - 338lbft
> timed @ santapod 0-60 in 4.8 1/4m in 13.2 thats pretty rapid


Said person wasnt actually putting out 305hp at the time. After those times at inters he was dynod during his mapping to 305 at 272hp, so stage 1-2ish figures doing sub 5 sec times.

Comes down to how brave you are, and if your rev limit is raised to hit 60 in second. 7200 should do that.

I timed my stock tune s3 using a racelogic and got 6.6 secs. 
At the time it had heavy rs4 wheels on it, and only a tip, filter and a gutted stock exhaust, and required a change into 3rd.

If youre stage 1 and not under 6, or stage 2 and not low 5s, you need to grow a pair and try again.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

L33JSA said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > I've had my redline upped to 7400 so I can reach 60 in second, where before redline was 6400rpm
> ...


The DSG doesn't need any more revs due to the "no lift type shift" and no drop off in power during the gear change.
In reality, the speed curve doesn't show any flat lines like a conventional manual would show.
Steve


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

V6RUL said:


> The DSG doesn't need any more revs due to the "no lift type shift" and no drop off in power during the gear change.
> In reality, the speed curve doesn't show any flat lines like a conventional manual would show.
> Steve


I know what you are trying to say.....but it' still a bit of a crazy comment. A car can always do with more revs - means you get a higher speed in each gear which then means a higher top speed overall providing you've got the power to rev it out and take advantage of it in the higher gears.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow lots of testosterone in this thread! Not sure which track you guys are applying these figures on. :wink: 
Personally I don't get why folk care about literally tenths of a second difference in 0-60 times for road use. Unless you've made serious power improvement - not just a remap.
Must be the beer talking. 
After all non of us street race do we? :wink: :roll:

Brian
I'm behind the sofa ready for the flack...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

L33JSA said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > The DSG doesn't need any more revs due to the "no lift type shift" and no drop off in power during the gear change.
> ...


You don't want to rev a 6 to 8k unless you've got cams and an uprated head.
Valve bounce is an issue to stay away from
Steve


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

On stage 2 I dropped the clutch at 5000 rpm and hit just under 5s 0-60 using a GPS timing device. 
This damaged the flywheel and after 5 months its needed replacing !


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

So next question, why are TT's so dam weak mechanically when it comes to launching? I never had any problems with plenty of my cars, quite a few had more power than the TT to??


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Danny1 said:


> So next question, why are TT's so dam weak mechanically when it comes to launching? I never had any problems with plenty of my cars, quite a few had more power than the TT to??


Most four wheel drives cars eats clutches, because it's easier than spin the wheels.

Sent from my Xperia Arc S using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Danny1 said:


> So next question, why are TT's so dam weak mechanically when it comes to launching? I never had any problems with plenty of my cars, quite a few had more power than the TT to??


Because they are awd; you can't spin the wheels which results in burning clutch and damaging flywheel. Try dropping the clutch at about 5k rpm on any fwd or rwd car, tyres will just spin and quickly match the rpm.

EDIT:
Dammit, Kaz beat me [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Seems like a RWD conversion would solve the problem :lol:


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Didn't go through clutches on my impreza?? Also never used to see on scoobynet launches will destroy your car like you do on here either. Just seems something must be very weak on these, if its clutch then fine, but people say it can take 350bhp so how can it fail at just launching say 250bhp???


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

V6RUL said:


> You don't want to rev a 6 to 8k unless you've got cams and an uprated head.
> Valve bounce is an issue to stay away from
> Steve


I know this Steve........I was really referring to Matt when I mentioned the 8k limit because that is what his is - although I just presumed yours with all the work it's had done would be able to rev to this that was all.



Wak said:


> On stage 2 I dropped the clutch at 5000 rpm and hit just under 5s 0-60 using a GPS timing device.
> This damaged the flywheel and after 5 months its needed replacing !


Finally a man with balls....


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

L33JSA said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > You don't want to rev a 6 to 8k unless you've got cams and an uprated head.
> ...


Mine has been revved to 8k, but dialled back as its not good for the DSG.
Steve


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

If I ever launch my car from first gear I start to roll a little first then floor the throttle , saves on clutch issues.


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

superkarl said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> > similar platform S3 1.8t k04 turbo running 305bhp - 338lbft
> ...


Ok i stand corrected thats even better running a stage 1 level of tune 

Maybe at BRM before engine swap and clutch change will try some 6k 
launches then asses the damage :lol: might have to get the video
cam out for that...

i might have to re consider my DMF if its prone to failing with launches to SMF 
as i want to do the pod and gti inters...


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

L33JSA said:


> Finally a man with balls....


Something you are not telling the rest of us Lee :lol: :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

neilc said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> > Finally a man with balls....
> ...


Lee likes a man with balls...think we all prefer a sexy woman, but hey each to his own... :lol: :wink:

"Some say he wears specially designed strengthened kevlar lined, fire proof white fronts, to take the sheer weight of his manly appendage"
All we know...he is called "THE WAK "  .

Damien


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Tritium said:


> Wow lots of testosterone in this thread! Not sure which track you guys are applying these figures on. :wink:


As far as I know, there's no law about how quickly you reach the 60mph speed limit.  
I can toast cars on my bike as it reaches 60 in 1st gear. In the dry at least.


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

Most (if not all) supercars reach at least 60mph in 1st gear. Now, if TT would have such gear ratio I wonder if it would actually improve 0-60 or make it worse...


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

TT SMITHY said:


> similar platform S3 1.8t k04 turbo running 305bhp - 338lbft
> timed @ santapod 0-60 in 4.8 1/4m in 13.2 thats pretty rapid


what did you use to time the 0-60?


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

When i had my TT the fastest 0-60 i did was 3.61secs and it hit 100mph in 8.4secs. Used to launch at 6k though which meant i went through plenty of drive plates


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

caney said:


> TT SMITHY said:
> 
> 
> > similar platform S3 1.8t k04 turbo running 305bhp - 338lbft
> ...


As Karl said he did this on stage 1 power it was timed at the pod
he had a print of the time you get at the end of your run i think?
it was on ASN quite a while back ....

By the way seen as you have done your fair share of luanches :wink: 
if i remember right did you put redline shock proof gear oil in ?
how did you find it ?

cheers


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

caney said:


> When i had my TT the fastest 0-60 i did was 3.61secs and it hit 100mph in 8.4secs. Used to launch at 6k though which meant i went through plenty of drive plates


One careful owner TT................................... :lol: :lol:

Glad to see you are still popping by.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

neilc said:


> If I ever launch my car from first gear I start to roll a little first then floor the throttle , saves on clutch issues.


Limp mode :wink:


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

jamman said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > If I ever launch my car from first gear I start to roll a little first then floor the throttle , saves on clutch issues.
> ...


 :lol: that did make me chuckle


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

If you want it to last then dont launch it, just ride the wave of torque. I dont think a car of the mileage on a stage 2 map would take kindly to much abuse of the clutch before it needs replacing.

If you feel the need to try it, wait for it to be slightly damp. Then the wheels might spin and relieve a bit of stain off the clutch.

Plus this is my old baby you are talking about so treat her nice


----------



## bobbin (Sep 19, 2010)

It's being looked after mate, promise 
I was only curious, won't be abusing her.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

B088IN said:


> It's being looked after mate, promise
> I was only curious, won't be abusing her.


Pahaha!!! Just enjoy it mate, but your right to look into it. It's just a little bit of mechanical respect that will save your pocket!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Rich196 said:


> B088IN said:
> 
> 
> > It's being looked after mate, promise
> ...


Wise words from the 380bhp beemer driving Crawley "drift king". :wink: How are you Rich you well?

Damien.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> > B088IN said:
> ...


380??? Ran 415bhp and 530 ftlb on the dyno. But it's all about how it drives. Im not one for Willy waving with numbers ; )My rear wheels definitely slip before the clutch. Nothing wrong with a bit of drift don't be jealous 

And hey I live in Horsham not crawley I'll have you know!!!

I am good mate how are you??

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Matt B said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > When i had my TT the fastest 0-60 i did was 3.61secs and it hit 100mph in 8.4secs. Used to launch at 6k though which meant i went through plenty of drive plates
> ...


of course mate, like it on here!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

TT SMITHY said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > TT SMITHY said:
> ...


no dragstrip gives your 0-60 mate  that's why i asked. Although a 13.2 1/4 would suggest a 4.8/5 sec to 60mph.


----------

